# What a charmer <3



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Took some pics of this 6 weeks old buck, isn't the sweetest little man ever :love1










He's from my big agouti buck Vanaheims Jack Skellington and his himalayan texel daughter Vanaheims Storm. Didn't plan this mating since Storm was way to young but the resulting babies are all stunning and mom are in very nice condition. Also gave me my first 2 blue agouti


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, a charmer!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ate you 100% sure you stole my buck? He looks very similar


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG he is so hansom! Well if she didn't steal you buck... then I will. hahhaa if he looks just like him. lol SO Adorable!!!


----------

